
MRAM Developer Day - zeristor
https://www.forbes.com/sites/tomcoughlin/2018/08/10/mram-developer-day/
======
zeristor
Tb and microseconds...

Although with huge amounts of memory it helps to have a comparably huge
bandwidth. Special exceptions apply.

